
Show HN: Mobile app that helps with anxiety and stress - superphil0
https://www.pocketcoach.co
======
superphil0
Hey HN,

Story: after a long summer and three months of development (1 dev) we finally
launched our App today: Pocketcoach

Motivation: stress & anxiety is growing in especially amongst millenials

Stack:

    
    
      - Expo (react-native)
      - react-native-gifted-chat
      - firebase
      - Amplitude
      - botsociety.io
      - Sentry.io
    

Development for a few minor hickups was a real blast and smooth sailing for
two plattforms.

Let me know what you think and if you find it useful!

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.pocketcoach...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.pocketcoach.app)

iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1469216793](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1469216793)

------
rubinelli
Good work! It definitely looks friendly, but I checked your site and I
couldn't find a FAQ page. I believe your potential users will have questions
around privacy, plans for support and expansion, and future monetization.

~~~
superphil0
Thats a good point, haven't thought about that! Guess we were too focused on
the product in the last weeks :)

------
erlapso
I really like it!

~~~
superphil0
cool! :)

